
Protection afforded by surgical masks against influenza bioaerosols - Amarok
https://www.hse.gov.uk/research/rrhtm/rr619.htm
======
Amarok
Suggests 6x less risk of infection. Potentially 55x if taping to achieve
better fit on the nose. Their protocol for fit testing is confusing and I
suspect wrong. Inert particle test should be disregarded. The machine measures
between 1.2 and 0.02micron and infectious aerosols are above 1micron for
influenza A. Influenza and coronavirus have similar dimensions of around
0.1micron.

